# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Пара фот F-102 перед покраской

## Nazar

Вот наконец вплотную подошел к  покраске сего пепелаца , делал его очень долго , с длительными перерывами , но вдохновленный Сергеем Галицким , решил все-же довести его до ума .
Полностью перерезана расшивка ( востанавливал по массе фотографий из сети ), где нужно сделаны головки винтов ( сьемные панели на нижней плоскости крыла ) , кое где клепка , в кабинке чуть-чуть поработал , в основном над креслом , жалюзи за фонарем из какого-то травла , ПВД точил на станке , дополнительные ПВД на киле из иголок медицинских разного диаметра , решил опустить закрылки , пришлось делать самопальный наплыв под тягу , сделаны все БАНО и АНО , немного фольги и вот результат , осталось придумать как грамотно сделать шарик перед фонарем  и к покраске готов . 
Жду критику , замечания и предложения . Пока многое можно доделать

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Так ты на каком все же варианте остановился окраски?
Пока все нравится, особенно низ, я сам с ним долго возился -кучу лючков перешить и кучу клепок сделать надо. Воздушный тормоз решил закрыть? Что будет с отсеком вооружения?
Шарик советую поискать в каком нибудь бисере, дырку можно залить эпоксидкой.
Ниши в том числе и ракетный отсек и створки тормозных щитков обрати внимание идут желто-зеленым,ближе к зеленому, как и на других аппаратх сотой серии.\
ПВД не осталось запасного? :-)

----------


## Nazar

Ниши буду перекрашивать , я их красил года 4 назад , как правильно тогда не знал , подробных фот не было . Отсек я закрыл, отшпаклевал и расшивкой створки нарезал , ПВД запасного к сожалению нет , но  в принципе можно поискать среди иголок подходящий конус , уверен найдется . За совет с шариком спасибо , только там все не просто , он там хитрый чертяка http://data3.primeportal.net/hangar/...1_07_of_32.jpg
А вариант наверное буду делать въетнамский , простой борт , вырежу трафареты ( если получится ) и на киле все надую , а больше там и нет ни хрена.

----------


## Kasatka

Ничего про этот самолет не знаю, потому что считаю "ужасом летящим на крыльях ночи" =) НО проделанная работа впечатляет! Аккуратно расшивку сделал. Отлично просто.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Шарик и не шарик вовсе :Wink: 
Если копировать максимально подобно, то я бы сделал так. Подобрал подходящую по размеру черную бусинку. Используя ее как пуансон, по ней выдавил корпус системы (надо будет примерно половину потом бритвой подрезать. А шарик приклеил к цилиндрической образующей из литника. Окошко, как уже было сказано, залил эпоксидкой или лаком соответствуще тонированных. Собранное хозяйство установил бы в предварительно просверленное отверстие и зафиксировал клеем на нужной глубине.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Как вариант: посмотреть на лекарствах, на собственно конвалютках, в которые таблэтки упакованы-на некоторых есть что то типа ребра жесткости выдавленного, оно вполне может пойти на обтекатель данного шарика. Край этих ребер такой и есть, полукруглый.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Вариантов с шариком масса мого быть, тут дело за наиболее эффектным тех.решением. Кстати тут шарик стоит как то не так, обычно он стекляшкой вперед.
Если надо то дома есть с десяток фото 102-ых в огромном разрешении во Вьетнаме, некоторые детали довольно крупно. Могу архивом выложить -будет полезно при окраске.
Насчет варианта командирского что есть в ветке по RF-101, отдельные элементы, отпечатанные на альпсе нужны или нет, в частности эмблема на створке передней ниши? Полосы желот-черные сам надуешь, килевые коды найдешь, стандартные

----------


## Nazar

Спасибо Петр , вариант с капсулами мне больше понравился чем предложеный Учеником Чкалова , но и он может вполне подойти .

----------


## Nazar

> Если надо то дома есть с десяток фото 102-ых в огромном разрешении во Вьетнаме, некоторые детали довольно крупно. Могу архивом выложить -будет полезно при окраске.
> Насчет варианта командирского что есть в ветке по RF-101, отдельные элементы, отпечатанные на альпсе нужны или нет, в частности эмблема на створке передней ниши? Полосы желот-черные сам надуешь, килевые коды найдешь, стандартные


Конечно нужно , обязательно вышли , у меня есть с пяток фотографий вьетнамских , но лишним ничего не бывает .
За деку так-же был-бы безмерно благодарен , Серега , кинь прямо в ветку скан того что у тебя есть , вместе с килевыми кодами .
Заранее благодарен .

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Вот на этой фото стекло на КОЛС сделано из этого ребра жетскости, чтоб ты примерно представлял, как оно выглядит=)
http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/ru/mig-29/39.jpg

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Собрал все интересное по 102-м во Вьетнаме. 5.5 Мб
http://ifolder.ru/12365792
Вот боковичок для наглядности, тот самый борт о котором речь. На Альпсе есть отпечатанная эмблема с надписью на нижней створке.

----------


## Nazar

Серега , а деку на киль ты не печатал , просто сейчас все перерыл у себя и подбирать не из чего  :Frown:  , а с трафаретами - буквы не вопрос , а вот остальное ....

Ты кстати разобрался с антеннами на самолете , на некоторых бортах есть две антенны сразу за гаком , одна перед передней нишей и одна за фонарем ( за открывающимся отсеком ) , на некоторых бортах они присутствуют либо частично , либо отсутствуют совсем .

----------


## Scale-Master

> Собрал все интересное по 102-м во Вьетнаме. 5.5 Мб
> http://ifolder.ru/12365792
> Вот боковичок для наглядности, тот самый борт о котором речь. На Альпсе есть отпечатанная эмблема с надписью на нижней створке.


А как распаковать этот файл? :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> А как распаковать этот файл?


Когда он скачается как Zip архив , щелкаете правой кнопкой и выбираете извлечь в папку , тогда откроются фото в отдельной папке.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Когда он скачается как Zip архив , щелкаете правой кнопкой и выбираете извлечь в папку , тогда откроются фото в отдельной папке.


да вот в том-то и дело что он не как .zip* скачивается а как .7z*  :Eek: 

поэтому канфуз такой...

скаченный файл выглядит вот-так... переименовываю в .zip* - тоже ничего не выходит...

----------


## Nazar

> да вот в том-то и дело что он не как .zip* скачивается а как .7z*


Скачивается он именно как Zip архив , видимо проблема у Вас , какой архиватор стот ?

----------


## Scale-Master

> Скачивается он именно как Zip архив , видимо проблема у Вас , какой архиватор стот ?


ну а что может ещё стоять? конечно ZIP. ничего не понимаю... :Mad:

----------


## Scale-Master

> Вот наконец вплотную подошел к  покраске сего пепелаца , делал его очень долго , с длительными перерывами , но вдохновленный Сергеем Галицким , решил все-же довести его до ума .
> Полностью перерезана расшивка ( востанавливал по массе фотографий из сети ), где нужно сделаны головки винтов ( сьемные панели на нижней плоскости крыла ) , кое где клепка , в кабинке чуть-чуть поработал , в основном над креслом , жалюзи за фонарем из какого-то травла , ПВД точил на станке , дополнительные ПВД на киле из иголок медицинских разного диаметра , решил опустить закрылки , пришлось делать самопальный наплыв под тягу , сделаны все БАНО и АНО , немного фольги и вот результат , осталось придумать как грамотно сделать шарик перед фонарем  и к покраске готов . 
> Жду критику , замечания и предложения . Пока многое можно доделать


а вообще от кого этот птиц? ревеловский или монограмовский или от обоих?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Какая версия ЗИПа? если 7zip и ниже, а Сергей архивнул версией выше, возможно такое. Либо качните еще раз, может просто из за сбоя связи архив скачался битый.

----------


## Scale-Master

всё! рассикретил!
у меня вообще ZIP 8.0 стоит, а из-за этого перца пришлось экстра эту 7-Zip прогу на комп заганять.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Поставьте версию 10, этот хавает все=)

----------


## Nazar

> а вообще от кого этот птиц? ревеловский или монограмовский или от обоих?


Это одна модель m именно из нее я свой пепелац и строил.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Это одна модель m именно из нее я свой пепелац и строил.


я знаю что это одна и таже модель, просто хотел возраст коробки узнать. 

было на скока мне известно:

1 ревеловский (первый), потом 2 вида от монограм, потом 1 ревел/моно и в заключении ещё один ревеловский (уже современный, на коробке указан как f-102a ).

в моей коллекции два вида: это рев/моно и ревел этот последний 102а.

поэтому было интересно узнать какой у тебя был.

----------


## Nazar

А , если в этой стези , тогда маленько тебя поправлю 
были следующие модели 
1) Монограмм F-102 case X ( крыло без крутки )
2) Ревелл F-102 case X ( именно эта модель у меня )
3) Монограмм F-102 case XX ( выпускалась лимитированной серией , является раритетом )
4) Хасегава F-102 case X ( перепаковка Монограма )

Модели отличались друг от друга , только оригинальной упаковкой и деколями
Других вариантов F-102 в 48м не было,

----------


## Scale-Master

> А , если в этой стези , тогда маленько тебя поправлю 
> были следующие модели 
> 1) Монограмм F-102 case X ( крыло без крутки )
> 2) Ревелл F-102 case X ( именно эта модель у меня )
> 3) Монограмм F-102 case XX ( выпускалась лимитированной серией , является раритетом )
> 4) Хасегава F-102 case X ( перепаковка Монограма )
> 
> Модели отличались друг от друга , только оригинальной упаковкой и деколями
> Других вариантов F-102 в 48м не было,


да я точно в подробности невдавался, может оно так и есть как ты пишешь, говорю что просто хотел узнать какая версия упаковки была.

я вот тут жду уже не дождусь когда мой л-29 в 32 размере подкатит... уже неделя прошла как заказал... знаю что еще недели 4 ждать - вот это плохо! для нервов плохо!

----------


## Nazar

> я вот тут жду уже не дождусь когда мой л-29 в 32 размере подкатит... уже неделя прошла как заказал... знаю что еще недели 4 ждать - вот это плохо! для нервов плохо!


Неужели чехи L-29  в 32м замутили , первый раз слышу  :Confused:

----------


## Scale-Master

> Неужели чехи L-29  в 32м замутили , первый раз слышу


брал здесь:

http://www.coopersmodels.com/catalog...19/5952266.htm

правда как позже выяснилось... сам себя примерно на 20 баксов надул...
еслиб напрямую у производителя заказал - было бы дешевле. повёлся на то, что у них на сайте нигде не стоит что они его продают, надо было просто мыло послать им. вот и клюнул на дилера... ну ничего, не такая уж и большая сумма, переживём (скрепя зубами).

----------


## Scale-Master

у них два варианта коробок. вариант А это как там на карнинке указан.
вариант В это декали для 1 словакского вариантов, 1 для ссср и 1 для россии. я взял вариант В.

----------


## Dock

> А как распаковать этот файл?


Ребята! Все гораздо проще. надо просто расширение htm (или html, уж не помню, какое там вылетает) в rar переименовать - и будет вам щасте!

----------


## SDA

> Неужели чехи L-29  в 32м замутили , первый раз слышу


В Москве в новом магазине на Парке Культуры продавался. Насколько я понял Яромир привозит. Модель на первый взгляд - супер!

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Ну я килевой код наберу и цифры, аэромастеровская дека кстати приобретенная в свое время с энтим поможет...поэтому для меня это не критично. аналогичная есть и у Принтскейла. Другие трудности в чем? Желтая стрелка rescue есть везде. Трудно будет найти красный ejection seat именно такой, без белой подложки. ну и надпись белым на в/з u.s. airforce...
По антеннам не разбирался еще, некоторые варианты могут быть нацгваридии и доработанные. Кроме того самолеты case x и case xx тоже могут отличаться, потому как были модифицированы.

----------


## Nazar

> Трудно будет найти красный ejection seat именно такой, без белой подложки. ну и надпись белым на в/з u.s. airforce...
> По антеннам не разбирался еще, некоторые варианты могут быть нацгваридии и доработанные. Кроме того самолеты case x и case xx тоже могут отличаться, потому как были модифицированы.


Сергей , красный , контурный ejection seat есть в родной ревеловской деке , там их два вида , один без подложки.
С антеннами разобрался , правда только по конкретному борту
Кстати Сергей , не знаю есть у тебя этот рентген , мне достаточно сильно помог , жаль описания нет
 :Frown:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Спасибо, пригодится. У меня издание от Промоделлер, там дека неплохая, но только на серые варианты, хотя один из них с тигром как раз из Таиланда. Похожие элементы из технички есть в фантомах кстати и в тандерчифах...
Кстати обрати внимание на обшивку фюзеляжа над крылом. Очень часто заметна волнистость обшивки...вот это бы сымитировать.

----------


## Nazar

Дело движется , сегодня сделал пару более-менее правильных пилонов

----------


## Nazar

Ну вот что вырисовывается на сегодня , задул верхние цвета камуфла , завтра буду дуть низ , потом лаки , деки , тонировка и так далее . 
Еще баки надо сделать  :Frown:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Симпатично=) Цвета классно осветлил, мне очень понравилось. А шарик таки из чего сделал?

----------


## Nazar

> Симпатично=) Цвета классно осветлил, мне очень понравилось. А шарик таки из чего сделал?


Спасибо Петр , переднюю часть шарика взял из набора , но маленько доработал , а задний обтекатель выточил из какой-то бомбы , подходящего диаметра.
На самом деле там еще очень много работы , а самое страшное , вроде попала пыль в кабину :Frown:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Фонарь, судя по фото, наглухо приклеен? Тогда забей на эту пыль. Есть масса теоретических способов капнуть туда каплю масла(только как залезть), и типа помыть в воде модель, чтоб в кабине была вода, и поболтать, чтоб смыть пыль. Но на практике все это трудноосуществимо+от воды на стекле могут после высыхания остаться следы, типа потеков. Так что забей и не мучься=) Вьетнам, жара, мало ли=)

----------


## Nazar

> А фонарь уже наглухо приклеен?


Намертво приклеен и зашпаклеван , посмотрим , может растрясу , или вымою , вода везде пролезет.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Намертво приклеен и зашпаклеван , посмотрим , может растрясу , или вымою , вода везде пролезет.


Как ты понял, я уже внимательней глянул фото и отредактировал свой пост=)) С водой поаккуратней, если останутся потеки, потом еще сложней от них избавиться.

----------


## Nazar

Кто может подсказать , у этого борта , номер под AF  какой , не могу рассмотреть

----------


## Nazar

Сейчас покрасил низ , подправил камуфляж ( добавил пятна , маленько изменил форму пятен ) , сейчас исправлю мелкие косячки и буду футурить .
Фото выложу через пару часов .

----------


## Sergei Galicky

С этим все ясно:

57-864
*USAF 456th Fighter Interceptor Squadron, at Castle AFB, CA. 
*USAF 82nd Fighter Interceptor Squadron, at Travis AFB, CA. 
*USAF 4780th Air Defense Wing, at Perrin AFB, TX. 
*USAF 64th Fighter Interceptor Squadron, at Clark AB, Philippines. 
*USAF 509th Fighter Interceptor Squadron, at Clark AB, Philippines. 
*Moved with the squadron to Tan Son Nhut AB, South Vietnam. 
*Served in the Vietnam War. 

Другой может носить килевой код как 56-150(единица выпадает), а может и 61-150(выпадает пятерка). Сдается мне, что больше похоже на 56 все же

56-1150
*USAF 482nd Fighter Interceptor Squadron, at Seymour-Johnson AFB, NC. 
*USAF 95th Fighter Interceptor Squadron, at Andrews AFB, MD. 
*USAF 509th Fighter Interceptor Squadron, at Clark AB, Philippines. 
*Moved with the squadron to Tan Son Nhut AB, South Vietnam. 
*Served in the Vietnam War.

Был еще 56-1500, но отпадает, так как разбился в 62-ом году. Других вариантов нет похожих.
56-1500
 *USAF 11th Fighter Interceptor Squadron, at Duluth APT, MN. 
*USAF 64th Fighter Interceptor Squadron, at Paine Field, WA. 
*4/26/1962: Destroyed in a crash.

----------


## Nazar

Спасибо Сергей , более менее понятно 
То-есть , я видел первые две цифры года выпуска 57 , но на фото такое впечатление , что цифры три 570  :Confused:  это меня в смущение и привело 

Вот что пока выходит , до футуры

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Да на фото 570-864, так что будет правильнее три цифры :Wink: 
Ниши не забудь в цинк-хромат

----------


## Nazar

> Да на фото 570-864, так что будет правильнее три цифры
> Ниши не забудь в цинк-хромат


Вот черт , хорошо что напомнил , а я и забыл :Wink: 
Как общие впечатления пока ?

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Хороший камуфляж, нравятся цвета :Smile: 
Ниши в цинк-хромат, плюс створки ниш, ну и потом проявить расшивочку аккуратно, кстати проявить расшивку лучше до фьючи и немного потом. Обрати внимание -кромки в-з и носы ПТБ как правилго ободраны до металла

----------


## Nazar

> Хороший камуфляж, нравятся цвета
> Ниши в цинк-хромат, плюс створки ниш, ну и потом проявить расшивочку аккуратно, кстати проявить расшивку лучше до фьючи и немного потом. Обрати внимание -кромки в-з и носы ПТБ как правилго ободраны до металла


Кромки обдеру , а расшивку я обычно выделяю после фьючи , точнее между фьючами  :Smile: 
Надеюсь все получится.

----------


## Kasatka

Володя получается отлично!
чем маски делал для камо?

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Еще обрати внимание у 864 возле крыла идет голубая табличка. Там обычно писали фамилии техников, обслуживающих самолет. Так как фамилии техников вряд ли представляется возможным установить без детального фото, можно подобрать что-нибудь из других обрезков, но белым шрифтом. Если конечно будешь этот борт делать.По моему где-то было фото покрупнее с подобной табличкой на 102-ом, поищу -размещу

----------


## Nazar

> Володя получается отлично!
> чем маски делал для камо?


Спасибо Сергей , маски делал пластилином  :Confused:  , по старинке , но тем который обезжиренный .

----------


## Nazar

> Еще обрати внимание у 864 возле крыла идет голубая табличка. Там обычно писали фамилии техников, обслуживающих самолет. Так как фамилии техников вряд ли представляется возможным установить без детального фото, можно подобрать что-нибудь из других обрезков, но белым шрифтом. Если конечно будешь этот борт делать.По моему где-то было фото покрупнее с подобной табличкой на 102-ом, поищу -размещу


Понял Сергей , жду фото . Кстати я этих треугольников ( Danger ) , целую кучку нашел , на Тадовских деках

----------


## Nazar

Ну вот , задул ниши и покрыл всю модель футурой
завтра буду выделять расшивку и делать везеринг

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Ну в-опщем эта табличка выглядит примерно так

----------


## Nazar

Сергей , я так понимаю она с одной стороны .

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Ну вот , задул ниши и покрыл всю модель футурой
> завтра буду выделять расшивку и делать везеринг


А ты не хочешь чуть чуть выделить снизу лючки или панельки какие то немного другим оттенком серого? Мне кажется, пойдет только в плюс. Правда не знаю, как в реале низ у него, "играл" оттенками?

----------


## Nazar

> А ты не хочешь чуть чуть выделить снизу лючки или панельки какие то немного другим оттенком серого? Мне кажется, пойдет только в плюс. Правда не знаю, как в реале низ у него, "играл" оттенками?


Играл он вряд-ли , а вот потереть ватной тряпочкой по швам можно , тогда стирается тоненький слой футуры и это место становится светлее.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Нет с обеих сторон табличка, посмотри на 864-ом на левом борту есть, а здесь виден правый -и на нем тоже есть.

----------


## Nazar

Все понял Сергей , спасибо.

----------


## Nazar

Ну вот , вчера получил деку ( белые коды на киле ) , за изготовление которой , огромная благодарность Алексею Радецкому ака AlexR , дека замечательная , тонкая , без подложки и легла как родная . 
Так что сегодня закончил обдекаливание самолета , осталось положить контрольный слой футуры , смыть модель , покрыть полуматом и ставить на колеса . 
Так что работа еще есть , а время мало

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Становится похож на себя, еще бы фамилие какие нить на таблички белым :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> Становится похож на себя, еще бы фамилие какие нить на таблички белым


Там Сергей есть фамилии , правда написаны они светло серым  :Frown: , не нашел я подходящих белых

----------


## Nazar

Вот как-то так получилось , переделывать уже не буду , она там намертво приварилась :Smile:

----------


## Genry

Володя, классно получается. Очень интересно, как он после "обгадинга" будет выглядеть

Г.К.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

А да вижу, жаль поторопился, чуть потемнее табличку бы дал, ближе к синему, тогда бы читалось лучше

----------


## Nazar

Я подобрал цвет табличек как на фото и был уверен , что найду белые фамилии , все перерыл и  ... не нашел :Frown:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Володь, ну что сказать... Долго я держал оборону от Галицкого, он меня  жестоко прессовал камуфлированный делать, я на серого косился... Теперь задумался, оборона дала трещину... :Biggrin: 
Классно получается, цвета, повторюсь, просто супер=)

----------


## Nazar

Петр , я сам хотел делать его сереньким и дека знатная есть , но потом решил серым оставить F-106, правда он у меня еще тот "клоун" будет , тут тебе и пасть и кучка эмблем и в надписях весь с ног до головы , короче последний взлетавший 106 , разрисованный под это событие.

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, классно получается. Очень интересно, как он после "обгадинга" будет выглядеть
> 
> Г.К.


Вот сейчас этим и занимаюсь , пока только смыл его акварелью , сейчас тамиевской пудрой начну гадить .

----------


## Scale-Master

> Вот сейчас этим и занимаюсь , пока только смыл его акварелью , сейчас тамиевской пудрой начну гадить .


А MIG`овской смывкой не пользовались? Просто интересно как она?

----------


## Nazar

ну вот пока как-то так

----------


## Genry

На мой скромнй взгляд, всё замечательно, всего вмеру.

Г.К.

----------


## Nazar

Спасибо Гена , стараемся .

----------


## Nazar

Сегодня частично прошелся лачком полуматовым , стал выглядеть посимпатичней .
Фото позже .

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Вот тут неплохой блог по постройке аналогичного 102-го
http://www.geocities.jp/yoyuso/f102/f102e.html

----------


## Nazar

Ну вот сегодня маленько повозился с самолетиком , сделал фонарь , а точнее герметик на нем , правда на передней части фонаря его быть не должно ( вернее он есть , но не так заметен ) , но это была вынужденная мера
 Так что на сегодняшний день модель полностью готова к установке на колеса , осталось только оттонировать створки ниш шасси и поставить БАНО

----------


## Nazar

Все , закончил 
Жду табуретков

----------


## Genry

Красивый, но уж больно чистый. Или так и было?

Г.К.

----------


## Nazar

> Красивый, но уж больно чистый. Или так и было?
> 
> Г.К.


Ну судя по фото , они особо и не чумазые были , судя по логике , летали не интенсивно , на стоянках стояли в основном в капонирах , так что ....
Не знаю, мне вроде пока нравится :Smile:

----------


## Scale-Master

> Все , закончил 
> Жду табуретков


И всё?... Так я не понял... только "из коробки"? Без резина и травлёнки?..  :Frown:

----------


## Nazar

> И всё?... Так я не понял... только "из коробки"? Без резина и травлёнки?..


Я буду крайне рад , увидеть резин на F-102 , а травленка где надо есть :Wink:

----------


## Scale-Master

> Я буду крайне рад , увидеть резин на F-102 , а травленка где надо есть


Вот вам, резин:

http://www.internetmodeler.com/2000/...ox_f102-lg.jpg

----------


## Nazar

> Вот вам, резин:
> 
> http://www.internetmodeler.com/2000/...ox_f102-lg.jpg


Улыбнули Вы меня , был у меня этот набор , когда решил делать закрытым фонарь , благополучно его продал и не жалею. Кресло там не плохо сделано , оно у меня и стоит , точнее его копия смоляная , в остальном , при закрытом фонаре , абсолютно бесполезный набор . 
Вот если бы Вы мне смолу на ниши , отсек , тормозной щиток и сопло показали , я бы удивился , а так ....
С травлением эдиковским тоже не все гладко, оно в основном для отсека , который не имея достаточно информации , я так же благополучно закрыл , деколей на вьетнамские варианты сейчас тоже не найти , пришлось добрых людей просить напечатать , так что афтермаркета , полезного , на эту модель нет :Frown:

----------


## Scale-Master

> Улыбнули Вы меня , был у меня этот набор , когда решил делать закрытым фонарь , благополучно его продал и не жалею. Кресло там не плохо сделано , оно у меня и стоит , точнее его копия смоляная , в остальном , при закрытом фонаре , абсолютно бесполезный набор . 
> Вот если бы Вы мне смолу на ниши , отсек , тормозной щиток и сопло показали , я бы удивился , а так ....
> С травлением эдиковским тоже не все гладко, оно в основном для отсека , который не имея достаточно информации , я так же благополучно закрыл , деколей на вьетнамские варианты сейчас тоже не найти , пришлось добрых людей просить напечатать , так что афтермаркета , полезного , на эту модель нет


Вот тут пепец один замутил, надо задать ему пару вопросов...

http://www.amworkshop.com/Building%20Technics.htm

----------


## Nazar

> Вот тут пепец один замутил, надо задать ему пару вопросов...
> 
> http://www.amworkshop.com/Building%20Technics.htm


Действительно очень интересно , подозреваю что это вот с этой модели 


Если этот набор выйдет , обязательно прикуплю и сделаю обычный серенький перехватчик , самое главное это отсек , или хотя-бы подробная информация по нему.

----------


## Nazar

Собственно вот , статья готова .
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...ryid_1842.html

----------


## Scale-Master

Что-то завела меня модель до предела... Дывно я на этот "Бушолёт" глаз положил, наверно в августе ( отпуск ) займусь им и автомаркетом для него.

Ах, да... на счёт информации, кто-нибудь знает эти книги? Дельные они? Стоит в них свой взгляд закидывать или нет?

*F-102 Delta Dagger in Detail & Scale by Bert Kinzey.

Convair F-102 Delta Dagger Pilot's Flight Operating Manual*

----------


## Scale-Master

> Действительно очень интересно , подозреваю что это вот с этой модели 
> 
> 
> Если этот набор выйдет , обязательно прикуплю и сделаю обычный серенький перехватчик , самое главное это отсек , или хотя-бы подробная информация по нему.


Нет, это не та модель. Большие расхождения в авионике есть. А вообще я не в восторге от неё... задумка обалденная, а вот что-то "грязновато" воплощена...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Собственно вот , статья готова .
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...ryid_1842.html


Очень приятная глазу модель получилась, поздравляю! Тонировка в масть, не грязно и не чисто, как раз в точку=)

----------


## Scale-Master

> Что-то завела меня модель до предела... Дывно я на этот "Бушолёт" глаз положил, наверно в августе ( отпуск ) займусь им и автомаркетом для него.
> 
> Ах, да... на счёт информации, кто-нибудь знает эти книги? Дельные они? Стоит в них свой взгляд закидывать или нет?
> 
> *F-102 Delta Dagger in Detail & Scale by Bert Kinzey.
> 
> Convair F-102 Delta Dagger Pilot's Flight Operating Manual*


Ну так что? Никто не знает эту литературу? Стоит брать, или?

----------


## Dock

> Ну так что? Никто не знает эту литературу? Стоит брать, или?


а личку глянуть не сруки?

----------


## Scale-Master

> а личку глянуть не сруки?


оооо... ну! точно! было не с руки... что-то я забыл что такая функция есть... старею уже...

----------


## Scale-Master

> а личку глянуть не сруки?


вроде отправил ответ, но не уверен что прошло... одним словом смотрите личку.

----------


## Scale-Master

> а личку глянуть не сруки?


Ну ништяк! Книженция обалденная! Спасибо!

----------


## Dock

Да пожалуйста!
Я щас тоже потихоньку F-102 строгаю, так что будет чем померяцца.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Да пожалуйста!
> Я щас тоже потихоньку F-102 строгаю, так что будет чем померяцца.


К сожалению я не могу принять участие в соревновании... т.к. работаю по другим критериям, тeм-более что ещё большой заказ от "Панорамы" на 9 штук СУ-7 на шее... до сентябра должны быть готовы.

Вот потом уже буду собственным креативом заниматься ( если опять ничего не "подвернётся" ). Ещё толком не решил... или СУ-25 или F-102 или TF-102. Там дальше посмотрим что делать будем.

----------

